# Pouch forming



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Has anybody else tried this?

I have made knife sheaths by soaking the leather and then forming to the knife and drying to make a sheath formed to the knife.

Thought it might work to form the pouch to the ammo also.

Just soaked the pouch in warm water and then pinched the ammo into it with a clamp and put it near the woodstove to dry.


----------



## dogcatchersito (Jun 6, 2012)

I can honestly say I have not. If I have a good piece of leather. I will remove it from broken previous band sets to use on new one. Since it is work into the way I use it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

It's a great idea.

And it has been done before. Both with clams and with rubber bands.

And it is something I do often.

Always good to bring up techniques like this!


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

It dried to the shape of the ammo nicely. Will have to tie it on to a set of bands and see how I like it tomorrow.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Cool Idea bro!*


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

Been sick for awhile, cold with strep throat, so this little project got put on hold.

But I'm feeling better so I tied this pouch to a new set of .75 Precise bands taper cut 3/4" to 5/8" and 7.5 inches long for my 33 inch draw length.

Seems to be making some really good power, but chronograph doesn't work in the basement, so a speed check will have to wait for a nice day.

I've only taken about 15 shots so far but the pouch feels really good and I seem to be very consistent and accurate with this setup.

Will be working on cutting a can shortly!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I've been forming and using "double cupped" pouches for years. I thought me and my friend Blue Skeen ( now deceased ) were pretty much the only ones using that style. Nice to see someone else trying it out. I never had a problem with them.


----------



## jhm757 (Dec 23, 2019)

It was a nice day in Upstate New York today. It got up to 55 degrees.

so I took the chronograph outside to see what kind of speed I am getting out of this setup.

.75 Precise bands taper cut 3/4" to 5/8" and 7.5 inches long for my 33 inch draw length.

Shooting TTF on my Scout XT with 3/8" steel.

I took 3 shots over the chrony and got 233, 234, and 233fps. Very consistent.


----------

